# Time to downsize!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

After shooting high school sports and other stuff hard and heavy for several years, I finally decided it was time to downsize my gear and become a regular Joe! 

I sold a Canon 24-70 f/2.8 and it is on the way to California. Today I sold the 1DMKIII to a long time friend that is a wildlife photographer. It was a sad moment for me to see him walk out the door with it in his hands!

So that leaves me with a 70-200 f/2.8, a 580EXII flash and a 1.4 extender, and a partially empty camera bag.

Yesterday, I picked up a new 18-55mmSTM kit lens from a guy that bought a new camera for his wife and the lens hasn't been used. He got her something else.

And yesterday I bought a new 60D from B&H Photo. It will be here Friday.  They are closing out the 7D and 60D. $749 for the 7D and $479 for the 60D. That was too good to pass up. Expedited free shipping and no sales tax.

Now I am thinking about the kit zoom lens (55-250 STM). These days all I really need is something to capture the grandkids in action and maybe a car show or two.

The 70-200 and 1.4 ext should work well at the upcoming drag races. 

Turn the page...
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just curious why you passed by the 7D or 7DMKII?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Just curious why you passed by the 7D or 7DMKII?


I didn't want to pay out the moohlah.  I am through with the sports shooting so I don;t need the fast fps. And I was looking for something a little smaller and lighter. I don;t think I will even look for a grip.

I just want to be a GPWC (grandpaw with camera!) 

--------------

And then today I stumbled upon the Sigma 150-600. Whew! That would be great for birds. Better not go there.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Makes Sense! My shoulder is starting to give out from the 1Dx and I can't even not use a monopod anymore.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Mike do you still have that 400mm you picked up from me a few years ago? I'm just about totally out of the business myself because of health issues.

dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> Mike do you still have that 400mm you picked up from me a few years ago? I'm just about totally out of the business myself because of health issues.
> 
> dick


I used it for a while for birding and a few football games, then sold it to a co-worker. He loves it.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

How did you like the 1ds MK III? I've got my eye on a used one and really wondering if its worth it, vs getting a newer model full frame...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> How did you like the 1ds MK III? I've got my eye on a used one and really wondering if its worth it, vs getting a newer model full frame...


I had the 1DMKIII...for sports shooting. About 267K on the shutter and still going strong!


----------

